

Videos and Presentations for Web App Developers - emanuer
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/07/17/seven-must-see-videos-and-presentations-for-web-app-developers/

======
phrotoma
I'm just getting my feet wet with jQuery and found Paul Irish's "10 Things I
Learned From the jQuery Source" is hilarious and very informative.

